# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Exciting news (another forum is merging with us)

## Total Eclipse

Hello everyone  ::):  

For the past nearly two years we have been talking about working on an update -- and I just wanted to keep everyone in the loop on what's been going on. I found another person across the country in the UK and her website called https://www.anxiety-central.com and we want to merge the sites together as one (i.e no posts or membership will be lost). I made a post explaining to her community here the details! You can read through the post and if you have any questions or clarifications or want to add anything, please do it here. 

We ask members if they do create an account right now on AC, that they do it with the same email, same username and same password, so that it simplifies things (or just don't make an account) and wait until it becomes live! We plan on merging everything from both sites so that no data is missing, so there is no need to start fresh for anyone.  ::):  If you already have an AC account and it's linked to the same email it will be merged into the new site in its AS account.

As said in the thread we will be beta testing; and I've already asked the Community here in a few threads; what they would like to see from AS (asking AC too) and trying to find the perfect mixture of support for everyone!!! If you have any new ideas of features or 'must keep' and you want to voice them -- feel free to voice them here too  ::):  

I hope everyone will be welcoming to our slightly larger community and everyone can be supportive of each other during this change. It will likely take several months and a lot of beta testing (members involved as well). So please stay tuned. 

If you have any questions or concerns feel free to shoot them here or PM me.

----------


## Wishie

I look forward to this change! This is really cool with the possibility of a mobile app. What updates are you doing to the chatroom? I really hope more people join in chat and that we have a nice community  :hearts:  are the other members on the other site nice too?

----------


## Cassie

I?m glad it?s getting bigger!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

I support this 100%  :Clapping:  Looking at the site there and here so much can be done with both sites if they were merged together.

----------


## Total Eclipse

For reference I made this thread (nearly 2 years ago); https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...on-the-website 
if anyone has anything to chime in that the would be sad without (although we are trying to blur the best we can of all features) please let us know.

----------


## CeCe

AS is really expanding and going places and we have enough room for everyone here.  :koala:

----------


## Cuchculan

Going to be coming across a few old names who hated me from the AZ days. LOL That should be fun.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Going to be coming across a few old names who hated me from the AZ days. LOL That should be fun.



I’m sure a lot of that is under the bridge now  ::):  Lets give everyone a chance  ::):  Your one of the most supportive members here and have value to this community ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

I think it is a great idea because both this place and that place need to pick up and get back on track and get people more aware of this site and that one.. The chatrooms are a Must Have.. This forum is much better then the other place in the way it is set up . 
awesome move !!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Not about making people aware of both sites. One site will fail to exist any more. Two become one.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Not about making people aware of both sites. One site will fail to exist any more. Two become one.



Technically speaking, they will come as one. Meaning, both of them will still exist within each other.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

So it won't be just one new site? What is stop all their members just using their forum as usual? Over here gains nothing new at all.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> So it won't be just one new site? What is stop all their members just using their forum as usual? Over here gains nothing new at all.



Yes, it'll be one site (sorry I should have clarified that  ::):  ). I was using that slightly metaphorically! However, there will be bits of what reminds members of AC and bits that reminds people of AS in the merge. So that everyone is happy. That is what I mean by a bit of both sites live on.  ::):  

If you noticed the sub-forums over there have been altered to look like AS, in preparing to merge them together (and simplify things). We still have aways to go! So when the merge happens, the account you have over there, and the account you have here, will merge into one account (with all your content) for example. To clarify, after the merge, members will still be able to type in https://www.anxiety-central.com and it redirect to anxietyspace.com

We will be gaining branded mobile apps, a custom chatroom coded from rocket chat, and not loose any of our already cool costume features that have been coded on AS. And AC members gain those cool features, and chat room that is being built just for the site! 

In addition both sites merging will be gaining more member base and post history, that will help activity, and hopefully attract members to find our support site. More members = more comments = more support. We have plans on other coded things in the work for members too.

----------


## CloudMaker

I wonder how many of those people have phone anxiety like me

----------


## Cuchculan

That sounds more like it. Read what you were saying wrong. More so the reply to a post made by PB. Thought it was 2 sites. Which would have meant no changes at all. LOL. Was wondering how that was going to make any difference at all. 

@CloudMaker
 I don't use a smart phone or anything like that at all. Have a normal, small flip phone. No net access. Don't need it when I am outside.

----------


## CloudMaker

> That sounds more like it. Read what you were saying wrong. More so the reply to a post made by PB. Thought it was 2 sites. Which would have meant no changes at all. LOL. Was wondering how that was going to make any difference at all. 
> 
> @CloudMaker
>  I don't use a smart phone or anything like that at all. Have a normal, small flip phone. No net access. Don't need it when I am outside.



Wow I guess I’m not the only dinosaur on here LOL

----------


## PinkButterfly

I thought the site were merging and becoming one so that is not the care then ? But this site has a chatroom where that one does not right ?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I thought the site were merging and becoming one so that is not the care then ? But this site has a chatroom where that one does not right ?



Yes, they are merging as one. Cuchulan mistook it.   ::):

----------


## Lucid

What's the new sites name? :Tongue:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> What's the new sites name?



That's up for idea's actually, we spun around with the fact that a member here donated Anxiety Space the AZ domain name, why not use that? lol. Anxiety Space has a lot of branding through, including non profit clothing line, active socials media's etc. But once we get everything pretty, I'm sure we'll do what's best for the site and members!

----------


## PinkButterfly

I would go with Anxiety Zone and bring that back because so many knew it and used it..  but that is only my thought on this.

----------


## Goat

Unite the forces! I like it  ::  I'm apart of both sites. I would rather the main domain stay as anxietyspace because you have a lot of backlinks of years of updated social media accounts and images. That can be rebuilt. Are we keeping our blue emotion blobs?

----------


## Koalafan

Ohhhh I'm super excited!!  ::D:

----------


## Kimbra

> Unite the forces! I like it  I'm apart of both sites. I would rather the main domain stay as anxietyspace because you have a lot of backlinks of years of updated social media accounts and images. That can be rebuilt. Are we keeping our blue emotion blobs?



Agrees fully!

----------


## Lucid

Anxiety Zone or Space seem right to me ::):

----------


## Ironman

Oh, the nerves and anticipatory anxiety.  ::

----------


## fetisha

I tried making an account and still waiting for an email to have my email address verified. *shrugs*

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I tried making an account and still waiting for an email to have my email address verified. *shrugs*



It shows your account is active over there  ::):

----------


## fetisha

> It shows your account is active over there



That's weird, I was never active on the website

----------


## Total Eclipse

> That's weird, I was never active on the website



I was just stating it shows your account was activated. We had some spambot issues that I fixed on the site that likely caught your email as spam than when it ran it again it didn't need you to validate  ::):

----------


## RRaider95

That's great news!  Can't wait to see what develops.  I like the AnxietyZone name.   :;):

----------


## Cuchculan

Call it AZ and hope GG joins then ban the f*cker for closing it down in the first place. LOL

----------


## RRaider95

LOL.  He did disrupt many people's lives, eh?

----------


## Cuchculan

He did indeed. What would annoy him a little? To see AZ back up and running again. See old familiar names still using the place. Plus people do still search for the site. Is a well known name. That was let go to waste.

----------


## fetisha

> I was just stating it shows your account was activated. We had some spambot issues that I fixed on the site that likely caught your email as spam than when it ran it again it didn't need you to validate



Ok, I am able to sign in now and I am nervous and I cant get into the chat :/

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Ok, I am able to sign in now and I am nervous and I cant get into the chat :/



The chat on there had a post limit none the less the chat is also very laggy (updated chat for the merged sites is first on the list  ::):  )

----------


## Cuchculan

Any more exciting news? Or do we have to wait until the pandemic is over?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Not until it's over but it did push it back (some of my medical treatment was suspended due to COVID which has made me unable to even get out of bed somedays. It's still in the works  ::):  Now that my treatment has started back up again, I'll have more time to implant this.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Hello !! How is everyone and what is going on with this site ? Is it floating around in space or being used and what ways can we try and get this place back to being busy again ?    I know many sites are struggling to keep members but i also know many many people are struggling with anxiety and panic and many more issues so where are they going and what are they doing ? 
It is sad to see this site so low or empty almost when it is really loaded with so much help !!
Take care all !!

----------


## Cuchculan

Think it will remain this way until something is done with it. The AZ name is owned by this site as is another site. So we have two sites that are hardly used and a name of site that was always used by so many people. Nothing is been done with any of them. Whole idea was to merge two sites together. Don't hold your breath. Been hearing that for over 2 years now. Think most people have found other sites they use. Active sites.

----------


## CloudMaker

IDK I would invite my friends to visit this site but I don’t have any

----------

